# Pics Of My bees



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Pretty neat stuff. . .

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## silvsk (Jan 29, 2008)

*bar*

I liked the second one, you could change the title to "bees bellied up to the bar" Good use of macro.


----------



## Area051 (Apr 12, 2005)

silvsk said:


> I liked the second one, you could change the title to "bees bellied up to the bar" Good use of macro.


haha yeah they look like they are all getting ready dont they


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Great pictures! The first one was my favorite.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice photos! The sixth one is my favorite.


----------

